# Car shaking around 60-80mph



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Idk if this is the right spot to put this but here we go....

I've noticed my car starting to shake around these speeds! Tires have been balance and I took it to vw and they said my axle was bent.....so a frame notch later I had a axle under warranty put in! So I'm just can't think of what else it could be..... Can some1 help?


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

bent wheel barrel.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I was going to suggest axle, but if that's been sorted, I would have to say the wheel then.


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

It's been 4 sets of wheels including 1 brand new set with brand new tires... I put stocks back on and it still does it


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

poor alignment? Otherwise perhaps the people balancing your wheels are morons.


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe.... I'm thinking it's alignment too but it gos back into VW on Thursday do we will see


----------



## MooseGTI (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't know I you got your problem sorted out, but my mkiv had the same issue until I installed hub centric rings. All shaking at highway speeds went away.


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Hasn't been solved and it's even doing it on my stock wheels.... So idk what it is


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

I have the same issue.

I think I had the problem AFTER my alignment w/ new coils.

The alignment was never right I think. Need help on this as well. I thought it was a bent wheel too but I tried 3 sets of wheels and same thing every time.


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

They told me at vw it was a bent axle.... It was replaced and it still does it! Wtf 3 sets of wheels + stocks do it everytime!


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe a wheel bearing issue?


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

bent axle? damn. are you bagged? our cars are too new for this!!!


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

resilientsoma said:


> bent axle? damn. are you bagged? our cars are too new for this!!!


Static fuxk bags lol


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Help plz


----------



## BlakeH00 (Sep 12, 2010)

All right, I had the EXACT same issue as you. I had discount tire balance my set of wheels 3 times and it only helped a little bit. Find a shop that can do a road force balance. It cost me $100 but it took care of the problem.


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Really?!


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

what coilovers do you have? 
and how do we find where to get this road road force balance?


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

I have FK streetlines.... Maxed in the rear with collars ad 2inch in the front with collars. An yeah I woul like to know where I can go for that


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Check your motor/transmission mounts. I've got a bad vibration at 60ish MPH, and my trans mount is gone. Replacing it this weekend; hopefully that's all that's wrong


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

Mk6SWAG said:


> I have FK streetlines.... Maxed in the rear with collars ad 2inch in the front with collars. An yeah I woul like to know where I can go for that


 I have them too. Maybe the install wasn't done right, or something not tigthened all the way, just a thought. 

But I was just thinking, this road-force balance would be good, but you said you had this problem with 4 sets of wheels. What are the chances of everyone being off? This balance is just for your wheels/tires, nothing with alignment. And also one of the benefits for road-force balancing is figuring out which tire pulls and selecting which wheel should go where, and wouldn't be good obviously for a staggered set. 

You can find a service shop w/ road-force balance *here*


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

I gotta take them apart I guess and redo them I mean iv had them over a year now and it's been happening for Prlly 6mounths.... Started on my way to newyork 1 day it's weird


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

RadRacer513 said:


> Check your motor/transmission mounts. I've got a bad vibration at 60ish MPH, and my trans mount is gone. Replacing it this weekend; hopefully that's all that's wrong


 It shakes if I like power into a wide turn but then even if I'm just rolling at 60 and I just mash the gas it shakes sometimes it's ****in weird!


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mk6SWAG said:


> It shakes if I like power into a wide turn but then even if I'm just rolling at 60 and I just mash the gas it shakes sometimes it's ****in weird!


 Mines the same. My new mount insert just came in today; I'm going to install it this weekend. Like I said, check your mounts. Pop your hood and rock the car, it should give you a good idea of if they're bad or not. My motor mount didn't move at all, but my trans mount moved maybe 3/4" each way! I'll let you know if it fixes my problem

Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

RadRacer513 said:


> Mines the same. My new mount insert just came in today; I'm going to install it this weekend. Like I said, check your mounts. Pop your hood and rock the car, it should give you a good idea of if they're bad or not. My motor mount didn't move at all, but my trans mount moved maybe 3/4" each way! I'll let you know if it fixes my problem
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


 Thnx man I'll put her up on a lift nxt week. I dnt wanna add any more power till its fixed! It's sketchy as is on stage2


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

RadRacer513 said:


> Mines the same. My new mount insert just came in today; I'm going to install it this weekend. Like I said, check your mounts. Pop your hood and rock the car, it should give you a good idea of if they're bad or not. My motor mount didn't move at all, but my trans mount moved maybe 3/4" each way! I'll let you know if it fixes my problem
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


 Maybe that's why when I did my dogbone mount insert its shifter and pulled out of the slot!


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mk6SWAG said:


> Maybe that's why when I did my dogbone mount insert its shifter and pulled out of the slot!


  

My car sometimes will feel like the front end is about to fall off the car, while other times it is smooth as can be. 55-60MPH is where it feels the worst (don't really drive above this though, so maybe 80MPH is crazy?). While just cruising it's not bad (but noticable); acceleration makes it alot worst, and deceleration is really smooth. While turning, it seems to almost go away going through a right hand turn, but left hand it is clearly there and sometimes worst. New mount is going in tomorrow, so I'll keep you updated


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

RadRacer513 said:


> My car sometimes will feel like the front end is about to fall off the car, while other times it is smooth as can be. 55-60MPH is where it feels the worst (don't really drive above this though, so maybe 80MPH is crazy?). While just cruising it's not bad (but noticable); acceleration makes it alot worst, and deceleration is really smooth. While turning, it seems to almost go away going through a right hand turn, but left hand it is clearly there and sometimes worst. New mount is going in tomorrow, so I'll keep you updated


 Thnx man I would really like to know! Mine is doing exactly the same! But I only have 23k on my car which is weird


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

does yours make that binding noise as well when turning the wheel all the way at low speeds? 
I assume that's the axle binding 

did you get an alignment recently? I got mine aligned after the FK installation, and the shaking started then. They couldn't get it done right because you can't access the front well enough when lowered (left front camber -1.3 deg, right front camber -0.8 deg)... would this play a big effect on shaking?? 

Next step I'm going to take is raising the car to stock height and then get it re-aligned to see if that works out.


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

I did get it aligned and I have -1.3 on both sides and -4.3 in the rear both sides! No binding at all no clinks or clanks whatsoever


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

Mk6SWAG said:


> I did get it aligned and I have -1.3 on both sides and -4.3 in the rear both sides! No binding at all no clinks or clanks whatsoever


 wow, that is lucky. then what is my problem?


----------



## Mk6SWAG (Apr 19, 2011)

Idk man I'm sooo fuxkin confused


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

Post this in the mk6 golf/GTI thread. More people will respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I rebuilt my transmission mount Saturday. Shaking is alot better, but still there. I'm going to check out my CV Joints next


----------



## resilientsoma (Jun 1, 2011)

going to get my car aligned again this week, i'll let you know if that helps my problem to better pin-point yours. 

....... off topic, but you had alphards w/ 225/40's on your rears lowered all the way with -4deg camber, right? no fender hitting?


----------

